# T bone or Porterhouse ?? That is the question



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay I grew up having steak every Sunday as a kid. Dad got really good at grilling and most always came in perfect.
He always used garlic salt and I added Worshersause. 
I remember he always gave me the T bone steaks  Yummy...later in life I learned about Porterhouse...is there any difference other than the thickness ??


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

No not really, porterhouse is the bigger version of essentially the same cut.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

on a call said:


> Okay I grew up having steak every Sunday as a kid. Dad got really good at grilling and most always came in perfect.
> He always used garlic salt and I added Worshersause.
> I remember he always gave me the T bone steaks  Yummy...later in life I learned about Porterhouse...is there any difference other than the thickness ??


T-Bone is NY Strip on the large side, with little to no tenderloin on the "small" side, as it's cut closer to the front where the loin tapers off. Porterhouse is also NY Strip on the "large" side, but with a good sized portion of tenderloin as it is cut closer to the rear. At least I think this is correct....


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

So can I get just Porterhouse steaks off a steer ?


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

on a call said:


> So can I get just Porterhouse steaks off a steer ?


Sure.... you could grind the forward portion into ground... and only keep the rearward porterhouse as steaks... but why would you do that. [sarcasm]

I believe Zig is correct in his definition. The two are essentially the same cut, with the difference being the size and proportions of the strip and loins. I suspect there's a degree of subjectivity by the butcher in where he differentiates between the two when he's processing an animal.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I found this to be interesting.




What's the Difference Between a Porterhouse and a T-bone Steak?

The T-bone and porterhouse are steaks of beef cut from the short loin. Both steaks include a "T-shaped" bone with meat on each side. Porterhouse steaks are cut from the rear end of the short loin and thus include more tenderloin steak, along with (on the other side of the bone) a large strip steak. T-bone steaks are cut closer to the front, and contain a smaller section of tenderloin.

There is little agreement among experts on how large the tenderloin must be to differentiate a T-bone steak from porterhouse. The U.S. Department of Agriculture's Institutional Meat Purchase Specifications state that the tenderloin of a porterhouse must be at least 1.25 inches (32 mm) thick at its widest, while that of a T-bone must be at least 0.5 inches (13 mm). However steaks with a large tenderloin are often called a "T-bone" in restaurants and steakhouses despite technically being porterhouse.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

on a call said:


> Okay I grew up having steak every Sunday as a kid.


T-Bone is my favorite steak, great on the grill outside.
I can't get over that you had steak every Sunday as a kid. Once in awhile we would have a pot roast on Sunday.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Neither I'm a ribeye guy. I guess seeing I'm not a fan of tenderloin or strip. But if they're a good looking one at a cheap price I'll buy it


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A std porterhouse is too much for me.

I am almost positive that the ribs are numbered, and ahead of that rib# can only be t-bones, and behind it are porterhouses.
Which allows for t-bones with big pieces of filet, and, porterhouse that are smaller.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> T-Bone is my favorite steak, great on the grill outside.
> I can't get over that you had steak every Sunday as a kid. Once in awhile we would have a pot roast on Sunday.


Yeah....I agree, there might have been a few but not very many we did not. Dad's brother in law raised Angus beef...so we got really good deals on beef sides. You can say I was blessed...not so much now.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Petronius said:


> I found this to be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you this...they are both great...I loved my fathers steaks...MMMMMM...


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

wpmisport said:


> T-Bone is my favorite steak, great on the grill outside.
> I can't get over that you had steak every Sunday as a kid. Once in awhile we would have a pot roast on Sunday.


I ate a ton of steak every week growing up, too........ but it was almost exclusively venison. Lots of licenses and boys in the house (not to mention my Ma hunted).... deer were cheap. Cow... not so much. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

I enjoy all 3...


DEDGOOSE said:


> Neither I'm a ribeye guy. I guess seeing I'm not a fan of tenderloin or strip. But if they're a good looking one at a cheap price I'll buy it



I love a 3. Yet, there's something special about a ribeye that I love. Especially when done right. Medium rare, and horseradish.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

on a call said:


> Yeah....I agree, there might have been a few but not very many we did not. Dad's brother in law raised Angus beef...so we got really good deals on beef sides. You can say I was blessed...not so much now.


We get our beef locally. Total cost is around 2.17 a pound per quarter of beef. It works for us for the year.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Porterhouse are from the rear of the shortloin ,T-bones from the front.
Leaving porterhouse with more tenderloin.

Amount of tenderloin determines if it's a porterhouse or a T-bone.
A porterhouse is a T-bone ,but a T-bone is not a porterhouse.
And....A potential T-bones filet must be 0.25. If less , it is then a bone in N.Y. strip or a Club steak.

Both T-bone and porterhouse run through two types of steak , the N.Y. strip and the tenderloin.
Separated from the bone as the two ,(labeled individually) ,or left on the bone to be called one of the four previously mentioned.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad I started the great steak debate in my satire prime rib thread now we have two steak threads and loving it
Sal and I are food dorks, all our saves on FB are food. Look through bottom of our coffee table probably 30 cooking mags. We'll go through them at night folding corners down on recipes exciting lol Only thing we watch is Food Network
So by all means carry on enjoy it


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Glad I started the great steak debate in my satire prime rib thread now we have two steak threads and loving it
> Sal and I are food dorks, all our saves on FB are food. Look through bottom of our coffee table probably 30 cooking mags. We'll go through them at night folding corners down on recipes exciting lol Only thing we watch is Food Network
> So by all means carry on enjoy it


Any good goose recipes ? If so, I sure wish I had known about them 20 years ago.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Glad I started the great steak debate in my satire prime rib thread now we have two steak threads and loving it
> Sal and I are food dorks, all our saves on FB are food. Look through bottom of our coffee table probably 30 cooking mags. We'll go through them at night folding corners down on recipes exciting lol Only thing we watch is Food Network
> So by all means carry on enjoy it


So, ? Which is your favorite ? Personally I love both but those T bones sure bring back awsome childhood meal memories....Oh, yes...Mashed potatoes too.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the filet side of the porterhouse, I give that to my wife. If I want filet, I'll buy filet and have it cut thicker like its supposed to be.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

on a call said:


> So, ? Which is your favorite ? Personally I love both but those T bones sure bring back awsome childhood meal memories....Oh, yes...Mashed potatoes too.


....you forgot the corn on the cob. Best meal in the world is steak on the grill, corn on the cob, and potatoes.... mashed... or even better baked, then grilled to perfection. 

I have a 7 year old daughter that agrees with me, and they know EVERYTHING, so I know I'm right. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

